
Study Blames YouTube for Rise in Number of Flat Earthers - MandieD
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/feb/17/study-blames-youtube-for-rise-in-number-of-flat-earthers
======
ColinWright
Also here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19197668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19197668)

